# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Dead or Alive-Bon Jovi

## Themis Paraskevas

Hey folks, I recorded this for some friends and would also like to hear what you think. Not full song just intro-verse-chorus-intro. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ15...ature=youtu.be

----------

